# RIA 22 TCM Pistol



## pdsniper (Oct 26, 2018)

Any of you guys have one of these, I just got a screaming deal on this Rock Island Armory 1911 double stack in 22 TCM the round is a cut down 223 shooting a 40 gn bullet out of a full size 1911 at 2000 fps its very impressive to shoot real loud and a pretty good muzzle flash and it hits hard and shoots real flat with very little recoil, the pistol holds 17 rnds and come with a 9mm barrel and spring that you can change out and convert the pistol to 9mm and use the same magazine, got a buddy tuning the trigger and going to put a fiber optic front sight on it and put some G10 grips on it and do a custom Dura Coat job on it in Coyote brown I will post pictures of it when I get done but just like it is its a sweet gun to shoot


----------



## Rabun (Oct 29, 2018)

That's an interesting gun!  Enjoy!


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 12, 2018)

Well I got all the mods done on the new pistol and it came out real nice


----------



## abrannon (Nov 12, 2018)

I have the single stack version. 

I got a deal on some TCM powder and Amcor 40Gr bullets several months ago.  Have not had a chance to shot any of the reloads yet.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 12, 2018)

pdsniper said:


> Well I got all the mods done on the new pistol and it came out real nice View attachment 949189


Fine looking pistol!


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 12, 2018)

It sure did come out good!  I think I can stir up some of that brass if you need it.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 13, 2018)

love to have it thanks for the offer


----------



## Rabun (Nov 14, 2018)

Looks great pd!


----------



## Dub (Nov 14, 2018)

That is an interesting round and anything 1911 is always cool to see.

Have you had a chance to shoot it much since the refinishing ?


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 14, 2018)

yes and its a tack driver I can stand at the back door of my shop and hit center mass of my steel targets every shot on my pistol range and thats 80 yrds away, needless to say Im real happy


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2019)

Cool round.

Do you find the brass requires trimming prior to loading again?


Has to be a hoot to pop off rounds on long range plinking.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 6, 2019)

I have looked and looked in the stuff I have moved and only found 2 pieces of brass...dunno what I did with what I had.


----------



## ringorock (Oct 6, 2019)

A resurrected thread. I have nothing to contribute except that I have a full box of 22 tcm for sale. Lol


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2019)

ringorock said:


> A resurrected thread. I have nothing to contribute except that I have a full box of 22 tcm for sale. Lol





Made no sense to simply startup a new thread when PDSniper is an active member that always has some interesting posts.


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 7, 2019)

I have shot it quite a bit since I customized it and yes I have reloaded the fired cases several times and have not had to trim them yet, It still amazes me what a hoot it is to fire this pistol Big Fire ball and real loud like your shooting a short barreled AR and it is stupid accurate I have no problem hitting my Half Silhouette targets at 60 yards with it


----------



## Dub (Oct 7, 2019)

Sounds like fun.

Thanks for the info.  I’ve been wondering how much work was required to keep the brass running.  Sounds like it’s not a heap more effort than straight wall stuff.


----------

